# I had a Jodie weekend!



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

LOL.. I could not resist that title.
Titan and I headed to Fargo last weekend for a show knowing we were supposed to be driving into a snow storm. it was supposed to be 4-8 inches YUCK!
Well we got there without any issues and then get to the run through's Friday night and find out that not one but both of our judges can't make it.The trial chair did a fantasic job and found us one judge for Saturday.. That trial got done at 5:30pm and of course we were the last ones to leave... Sunday faired better and one of the exhibitors is a judge and got her title on Saturday so she pitched in to help judge on Sunday. Titan and I left at 3:00 for home...Good weekend for us though. Won all 4 classes and 2-HIT and 2-HC.....Hmmm last time there was a substitutre judge we got a 200 in OB.. Maybe that is my lucky charm?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay!! Glad you got there & back safely and had a very successful weekend


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

If having a "Jodie Weekend" results in getting 2 HIT's, 2 HC, and 4 wins, then Jodie Weekends are awesome! 

Congrats once again to an incredibly talented team!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

oh yeah, and it's still snowing???? What the heck is that about, it's getting close to 90 daily here.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> If having a "Jodie Weekend" results in getting 2 HIT's, 2 HC, and 4 wins, then Jodie Weekends are awesome!
> 
> Congrats once again to an incredibly talented team!


I was talking about driving that far and then no judges...LOL!
But we can say the other too!. I am sure we will be once you get over being afraid to show the "wild child!"..


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> oh yeah, and it's still snowing???? What the heck is that about, it's getting close to 90 daily here.


 Is supposed to snow again tomorrow.. :yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh I knew what you meant : But I'd still say it's a great weekend if it leads to those results!

And one day _when _(not if - I am reading Jane Savoie right now) we get 4 wins, 2 HIT's, and 2 HC's, I will post to let everyone know I had a Michelle Weekend! LOL



Titan1 said:


> I was talking about driving that far and then no judges...LOL!
> But we can say the other too!. I am sure we will be once you get over being afraid to show the "wild child!"..


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

It's snowing here now... only a couple inches but it's April... GO AWAY!!!

Glad you had a good weekend congratulations! Made the trip worth it. You Minnesota folk are used to driving in blizzards aren't you? 

When I went to the Bridget Carlsen clinic in Toledo OH. Sunday they were expecting a STORM. Around noon the snow started but by 2PM it switched to rain. I stayed to the bitter end of the clinic, which ran over, and then got picks of Gabby, Bridget and Hootie. It's about 7PM (just over an hour regular drive time from home), I call hubby, it is still only raining. I ask him what's happening at home... he says there is probably 8 inches on the ground and still fiercely coming down... DOH :doh: Thank GOODNESS I drove my Explorer instead of his Focus. Took me close to 3 hours to get home. SLOW going. 

Dumb question... :curtain: I know HIT is "high in trial". What is HC?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

High Combined - Highest combined score between Open B and Utility


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> It's snowing here now... only a couple inches but it's April... GO AWAY!!!
> 
> Glad you had a good weekend congratulations! Made the trip worth it. You Minnesota folk are used to driving in blizzards aren't you?
> 
> ...


I am sick of driving in blizzard's though. it was 70 degree's last week.. It can stop any time!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

send me some Jodie weekends!!!
Congratulations on a great weekend, weather aside.



Loisiana said:


> If having a "Jodie Weekend" results in getting 2 HIT's, 2 HC, and 4 wins, then Jodie Weekends are awesome!
> 
> Congrats once again to an incredibly talented team!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a great weekend! I concur, Jodie weekends ROCK! Congratulations


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow! Congrats on your great Jodie weekend!!! 

It was sprinkling here this morning, yesterday it was like 90! So I washed my car... then of course I walked out this morning to it being wet!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Congratulations! It sounds like it was an awesome weekend, well worth braving the crappy weather!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! Just proves you are such a great team that any judge can see it! It's amazing the weather I will brave in order to do something with the dogs. Blizzard, tornado, ice storm, what have you. I've driven through pretty nasty stuff to get to and from dog shows, and stood out in a wet windy field to throw birds, but I am suddenly VERY cautious about venturing out on a week day to go to work.....


----------

